# Not prepping related, but I value members opinions...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What would you do if you walked by a locked car and saw a loaded revolver on the seat? What do you think your local police would do? Would it matter what state you're in?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

What kind of car, did you see the driver? What location is the car?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Nondescript sedan, nobody around, parking lot at the mall.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

In Tennessee it is legal to have a loaded weapon in your car, permit or not (provided you are not ineligible to have a gun due to felony, etc. etc.). So I would probably just think to myself "That's a stupid place to leave it".


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

mind my business.. gotta be looking pretty close to see a loaded revolver, and at that point, you likely to meet the ammo from it's buddy in the hands of the owner. no difference between the revolver or a 30-30 on a rack in the back window.. imo


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I would probably keep at a distance and watch the car until the owner returns, if someone were to break in, I would try to get an accurate description and call 911, I think it's a grey area on whether it would be illegal to leave a loaded firearm in a locked vehicle, it would depend on which state your in. I wouldn't do that for sure, its on me or it's in a lockbox when I can't carry.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Depends on what kind of time I had. I might hang around and wait for the dimwit to come back. I'd hate for a dirtbag pick it up right after I walked away.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Arguably revolvers are easier to ascertain the loaded v non-loaded status on, but pretty hard from the outside of a car. So I'd say if my ESP powers could see through the steel frame and locate the bullets like Superman, I'd go buy a cape and speedo.

All joking aside - Not my circus, not my monkeys. If there was no kid around that could be in any danger, then I'd go about my business.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I wouldn't be looking into cars at all that's a good way to be accused of trying to break into it to steal the gun .......


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I wouldn't do anything, I would keep going. If someone came along and did a smash and grab, the guy would just be out of luck. 
Guns are stolen all the time and they are hard to recover, so if it was stolen, it is pretty ho-hum. Maybe the guy would learn a lesson.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

And just why are you looking in my car?

At home it is not uncommon to walk by a truck with the windows down a handgun on the dash and long gun in the seat/floorboard. This is usually fallow ed by the thought " friend dident tell me he got a new rifle etc..." We have an almost nonexistent crime rate. The bigger question is does the gun in every truck keep the rate down or the low rate keep a gun in every truck? I think the first is closer.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SecretPrepper said:


> And just why are you looking in my car?
> 
> At home it is not uncommon to walk by a truck with the windows down a handgun on the dash and long gun in the seat/floorboard. This is usually fallow ed by the thought " friend dident tell me he got a new rifle etc..." We have an almost nonexistent crime rate. The bigger question is does the gun in every truck keep the rate down or the low rate keep a gun in every truck? I think the first is closer.


Around here (St Pete), they will look, and then they will bust out your glass, and then they will happily run away with your gun.
BTW: that is true for Huntington WV too, where I lived for many years. The times have changed for the worse.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It's perfectly legal in my state. Stupid, but legal.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

general rule.. never have anything in your car worth more than the window... otherwise leave it unlocked..lol


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Bait Car. 

I'd just moze on outta there. Don't want to end up on a reality show.

Yeah I'm kinda paranoid about that stuff. I figure there is a camera on me every second I am out of my house.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

I'd wait for the stupid lady to exit the store then buy it from her for 50 cents on the dollar cash money.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'd be pissed at their stupid (giving dirts and dumb kids easy access) but as other have stated - not my problem.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd keep going. To me it's nothing out of the ordinary due to the town I grew up in. You could walk through the student parking lot at the high school and see rifles and shotguns in seats or in a rack. You could leave your window down, keys in the ignition, gun on the seat at the grocery store and not worry about someone stealing anything. Times have changed though. In my hometown, I doubt anyone would say anything. The cops would probably tell you to hide it to prevent theft. In San Antonio, hell no. Not a damn chance. Your truck window would be busted out and half your stuff would be gone. Cops might even find a way to ticket you if they walked by and saw a gun in the seat. These days it's best to keep yo stuff hid.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'd be wondering....S&W, or Colt?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Perfectly legal in God's Country. How do we know it was loaded?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It is none of my business what someone has locked inside their car.
Now, since I live in Florida, if it was a large square bundle heavily wrapped in duct tape, I might discretely loiter a safe distance away to watch the action.:excitement:
But a gun? I'd keep moving. Anything outside my perimeter is someone else's problem.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nothing it is perfectly legal to have a loaded firearm in your car. would likely think what a dumb azz for leaving it out in the open but do absolutely nothing.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> What would you do if you walked by a locked car and saw a loaded revolver on the seat? What do you think your local police would do? Would it matter what state you're in?


Ha
Newb
Loaded firearms in a privately owned vehicle are none of your concern.

WTF do you care, no crime has been committed and nobody harmed..

I would have preferred that the loaded firearm would have been possession of the person that owned it, so it could be usefull.

An armed society is a polite society ... Mark Twain.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I would keep on walking but it would put me in a revolver mood for awhile and make me think of the one's I have
and the one's I'd like to have!


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Montana Rancher said: "An armed society is a polite society ... Mark Twain."

It's a nice quote...and I agree with it...but this is actually a statement by Robert A. Heinlein...Sci-Fi writer.

Google will verify it.

Grim


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I haven't been to a mall in years. But, I'd keep moving. 
It is actually illegal here, no guns can be left in the open. 
But, that is the owners fault and problem.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Auntie said:


> What kind of car, did you see the driver? What location is the car?


What kind of car.... would it matter if it was a 1967 Chevy or a 1991 Ford Escort???

See the driver, ya she was a asian with a limp... are you going to let appearance determine your reaction?

Location - a Chicken and waffle restaurant?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> What kind of car.... would it matter if it was a 1967 Chevy or a 1991 Ford Escort???
> 
> See the driver, ya she was a asian with a limp... are you going to let appearance determine your reaction?
> 
> Location - a Chicken and waffle restaurant?


A 1967 Chevy?
Take the car, leave the gun.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

If it was a normal day, I would just pass on by as it would be non of my concern.
If I had time on my hands I may wait around to see if the owner came out and told him or her what a [email protected] they are for leaving a firearm on the seat of their car in a mall parking lot.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Bait car. I second the thought


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I call bait car also.but,I do not walk around looking in peoples cars.that is something that attracts too much attention.next stop,Mr.LEO is called and you get the attention you dont need.that revokes your grey man/woman status.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd mind my own business. Its legal to have them and like others have said if somebody breaks in his car and takes his then its his dumbass fault for leaving it exposed.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

It would depend on the proximity to the porch of the nearest Irish Pub. 
If it was close enough I'd have a few while waiting to chastise the Pistol/Car Owner for putting such temptation within easy reach of today's youth. JMHO. Florida Cracker Rules.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

In jersey that's a really big no-no. Our laws say specifically that all weapons and ammunition must be in locked containers separate from each other. I know a lot of cops who are pretty cool when it comes to the second amendment, but I don't know any who would let this slide. The dude would almost certainly be arrested for this. Now how would I react it depends on how i feel about the situation. Does the car seem sketchy? Like it may match the description of a vehicle used in a crime? Either way I would not confront the owner because either he is incredibly stupid to leave a loaded weapon exposed in a vehicle in a very anti gun state or he is involved in some sketchy business and would not want to be around him unless I had a weapon on my person. If I thought it was an immediate danger to the public then I would notify the police, but more than likely I will walk away and if I see on the news he accidentally shot himself or someone else all I can say is "He made his choice."


----------



## JustInCaseTX (Oct 3, 2015)

Honestly, I'd probably make a comment to myself about how careless that is... Then go about my day.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

ghostman said:


> In jersey that's a really big no-no. Our laws say specifically that all weapons and ammunition must be in locked containers separate from each other. I know a lot of cops who are pretty cool when it comes to the second amendment, but I don't know any who would let this slide. The dude would almost certainly be arrested for this. Now how would I react it depends on how i feel about the situation.* Does the car seem sketchy? Like it may match the description of a vehicle used in a crime?* Either way I would not confront the owner because either he is incredibly stupid to leave a loaded weapon exposed in a vehicle in a very anti gun state or he is involved in some sketchy business and would not want to be around him unless I had a weapon on my person. If I thought it was an immediate danger to the public then I would notify the police, but more than likely I will walk away and if I see on the news he accidentally shot himself or someone else all I can say is "He made his choice."


WHAT THE HECK.. *Like it may match the description of a vehicle used in a crime?* -

which of these cars was used in a crime and or owned by a criminal (pick all and you will be correct) 
1993 White Ford Bronco
1934 Ford V8
1979 Oldsmobile Delta 88 
1949 Ford sedan 
1968 Volkswagen Beetle


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I prefer to mind my own business, unless a crime is actually being performed in front of me and I can see a victim. It is nor my job, nor do I want it to be, to make assumptions.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

In NC it's legal to have a loaded gun in the car, concealed if you have a permit or visible if you do not. 

Obviously if you are leaving your vehicle you can lock it away in the trunk, glove box regardless.

I wouldn't really think twice about it, nor would I report it but I'd consider the owner a huge dumb ass for essentially setting himself up for a smash and grab and having yet another firearm fall into the hands of a thug.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Grim Reality said:


> Montana Rancher said: "An armed society is a polite society ... Mark Twain."
> 
> It's a nice quote...and I agree with it...but this is actually a statement by Robert A. Heinlein...Sci-Fi writer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Not my car, not my revolver, not my business, besides I have my own revolver, and why am I in a peeping in cars scenario? That absurdly ridiculous.


----------



## screwedby (Oct 21, 2015)

Every time I have business at the courthouse I get searched by the deputy at the door.

I tell him if he wants a new Glock, I left mine on the dash and the window down.


----------

